# E21 Variations



## BimmerBanana (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey guys,
First time posting on this forum, so be nice 
I am looking at buying a classic 3 series and the E21's caught eye because my dad owned one as one of his first cars and they're quite a looker too! anyway, i noticed that some of the E21's had 2 headlights (one per side) [o BMW o], and some had 4 headlights [oo BMW oo] (2 per side), wondering why this is? Just a curious question.. :eeps:

Thank you in advance... :bigpimp:


----------



## Rouge_cm (Feb 25, 2014)

the single headlight per side was an aftermarket thing done in Europe mainly and the double per side was stock from factory


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

I thought it was the difference between the 316/318 and the 320/323, no?


----------



## Rouge_cm (Feb 25, 2014)

yes sorry got a bit jumbled up, it is the visual distiction between them kjboyd alot of people like to put the single per sides on the 320/23 displacement models aswell


----------

